# Rücksprunge in Automatikablauf nach Initialisierung



## ownster (5 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Wir sind aktuell dabei unsere Strategie hinsichtlich der Wiedereinsprünge im Automatikbetrieb zu überdenken.

Serienfertigung gibt es bei uns eigentlich keine, wir bewegen uns im Sondermaschinenbau mit ständig wechselnden Anlagen.
Als CPU verwenden wir fast ausschließlich die Siemens 1500er Reihe ab 1516 aufwärts mit TIA V15.1 bis V17 , Schrittketten sind entweder in Graph oder SCL programmiert.

Aktuell gehen wir so vor, das wir beim Wechsel in den Handbetrieb die Schrittkette initialisieren und nach Neustart des Automatikbetriebs den aktuellen Zustand auswerten und in den entsprechenden Schritt einspringen. 
Das System hat, neben einigen Vorteilen, auch so seine Nachteile und deswegen wollte ich hier mal Fragen wie andere das so machen.

Konkret:
Wie macht ihr das wenn aus Gründen ein Stoppen der Schrittkette und manuelles Verfahren von Anlagenteilen notwendig ist beim Wiederanlauf des Automatikbetrieb?

Muss der Bediener die Anlage wieder in einen "kompatiblen" Zustand bringen oder ist das automatisiert, wenn ja Wie?

Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Input freuen, einfach um zusehen wie andere das lösen.


----------



## Ralle (5 Oktober 2022)

Da gibt es natürlich viele Varianten, hier mal 3, die ich in den letzten 30 Jahren genutzt habe.
Das Ganze ist ja immer komplex und hängt dann am Ende vom gewählten Modell ab, Wechseln ist später eher schwierig.

1. Für jede Station wird eine Bedingung gebildet, die den Wiederanlauf erlaubt oder eine Grundstellungsfahrt der Station verlangt.
Start Automatik der Anlage nur, wenn alle Stationen das erlauben.

2. Vor Automatik Start muß die Anlage immer in Grundstellung gebracht werden (Button Grundstellungsfahrt). Dabei bedeutet Grundstellung aber, dass Greifer, die z.Bsp. Teile haben geschlossen bleiben etc. Bei Anfahren der Anlage wird dort eingesprungen, wo es folgerichtig (anhand der Greiferstellungen und der bereits gesetzten Teileinformationen) weitergeht.

3. Die Anlage kann jederzeit wieder in Automatik geschaltet werden. Die Stationselemente (Pneumatik, Servos etc.) verriegeln sich bei falschen Stellungen gegenseitig (Horizontalachse gesperrt, wenn Vertikalachse nicht gehoben). Kann eine Station nicht starten, weil eine Fehlstellung verursacht wurde --> Fehlermeldung.

PS: Grundsätzlich programmiere ich meine Anlagen so, dass man es nicht schaffen sollte, Teile gegeneinander oder ineinander fahren zu lassen, die das nicht dürfen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!! Der Aufwand ist durchaus hoch, man muß alles prüfen.


----------



## Kabeläffle (5 Oktober 2022)

Sich als Programmierer das Ziel zu setzen, jeden erdenklichen Blödsinn vom Bediener abzufangen, ist mit Sicherheit zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Es ist sehr abhängig von der Anwendung, welcher Aufwand für die Umschaltung Hand/Automatik nach manuellem Eingriff gerechtfertigt ist.

Das erinnerst mich an folgenden Beitrag:





						Bedienerfreundlichkeit einer Maschine erhöhen was ist sinnvoll?
					

Ich stell mich jetzt mal auf die "andere Seite" :p  Viele Ansichten hier sind recht arrogant gegenüber dem Bedienpersonal. Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe, aber der Großteil der Bediener hat ein Interesse daran, dass sie produzieren und gute Teile abliefern. Und  uns sollte klar sein...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Ralle (5 Oktober 2022)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Sich als Programmierer das Ziel zu setzen, jeden erdenklichen Blödsinn vom Bediener abzufangen, ist mit Sicherheit zum Scheitern verurteilt.
> Es ist sehr abhängig von der Anwendung, welcher Aufwand für die Umschaltung Hand/Automatik nach manuellem Eingriff gerechtfertigt ist.


Na ja, jeden erdenklichen Blödsinn nicht, aber dass der Bediener ein Vertikalhandling waagerecht stellt, weil er bei gesenktem Handling den falschen Knopf drück, kann man sogar leicht verhindern. Der Bediener sollte keine Angst haben müssen, bei einer kleinen Fehlbedienung die Maschine zu zerstören!


----------



## codemonkey (5 Oktober 2022)

In meinem Umfeld ist es wie folgt:
Um Automatik anwählen zu können, muss eine Anlage sich in Grundstellung befinden. Grundstellung ist definiert und kann auch mehrere verschiedene Zustände haben. Beispiel kein Teil im Greifer, dann Grundstellung wenn Greifer offen, wenn ein Teil im Greifer ist, muss in der Grundstellung der Greifer geschlossen sein usw. Der Status der Bearbeitung wird gespeichert und dann dementsprechend die Teile des Ablaufs übersprungen, die bereits erledigt sind, zum Beispiel wenn x von y Schrauben bereits IO verschraubt. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, das Teil Manuel zu entfernen und den Status zurückzusetzen. Schritte, die problemlos wiederholt werden können, werden auch wiederholt, Prüfungen zum Beispiel.
PS:Um in Grundstellung zu kommen, wird eine Grundstellungsfahrt durchgeführt. Bisher ist es immer gelungen, diese zu realisieren.


----------



## eNDe (6 November 2022)

Hallo Fachkollegen, 
die Meinungen zum Thema habe ich (einschließlich des Hinweises von Kabeläffle) mit Interesse gelesen. Als Lehrer habe ich eigentlich immer nur den reinen Ablauf vermittelt. Lediglich das Problem der Grundstellungsfahrt wurde kurz angerissen.
Obwohl ich als Rentner keinen Unterricht mehr gebe, interessiert mich das Thema doch sehr. 
Als Beispiel (So hätte ich es im Unterricht gemacht!) nehme ich mal das Beispiel einer Übersetzbrücke. Ablauf und Grundstellung gehen hoffentlich deutlich aus der Skizze hervor. Als Behälter stelle ich mir einen tonnenschweren Container vor.
Da mir die vielen Meinungen zum Thema zu theoretisch sind, würde ich gern mal eure Meinung hören wenn ich mir vorstelle, was an dieser Anlage alles kaputtgehen kann und wie ihr im Störungsfall (nach dessen Behebung) die Schrittkette fortsetzen würdet. Störungen könnten sein: Ausgefallene Motoren oder Endschalter, keine freien Ablageplätze, Container nicht richtig gegriffen oder während der Fahrt verrutscht usw.
Nur mal als Beispiel: Der Altcontainer kann nicht abtransportiert werden. Das wird aber erst im Schritt 9 bei dem neuen Container erkannt. Dann taucht aber das Problem der schwebenden Lasten auf. Also einfach nur warten und darunter den Altcontainer entfernen könnte problematisch sein. 
Ich bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt, bis denne eNDe


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2022)

@eNDe 
Übliche Vorgehensweise bei sowas:
Ablauf in Teilabläufe gliedern.
Also:

Fahrwerk Bereitstellung
Fahrwerk Reinigung
Fahrwerk Abtransport
Bereitstellung Greifer ab
Bereitstellung Greifer hoch
Reinigung Greifer ab
Reinigung Greifer hoch
...
Jeder Teilablauf bekommt Startbedingung und Fertigmeldung
Diese werden ausserhalb der Kette und unabhängig von der Betriebsart gebildet.
Die Kette hat dann nach Schritt 1 für jeden Teilablauf einen Alternativzweig.
Sieht zwar komisch aus, wenn dann Teilabläufe nur aus einem Schritt (z.B. Greifer zu) bestehen, funktioniert aber problemlos.
Eine Gesamtgrundstellung ist in der Regel gar nicht notwendig.
Im Handbetrieb wird die Kette initialisiert. Egal ob der Bediener Abläufe in Automatik oder in Hand fährt müssen natürlich die Startbedingungen und Fertigmeldungen mitgeführt werden. Somit läuft die Kette aus fast allen Zuständen wieder an.
Letztlich ist es fast eine Verknüpfungssteuerung in Form einer Schrittkette.


----------



## eNDe (6 November 2022)

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist mir zu theoretisch. Zeige mal bitte an einem Beispiel, wie deine Aussagen zu verstehen sind.


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel: Der Altcontainer kann nicht abtransportiert werden. Das wird aber erst im Schritt 9 bei dem neuen Container erkannt. Dann taucht aber das Problem der schwebenden Lasten auf. Also einfach nur warten und darunter den Altcontainer entfernen könnte problematisch sein.


Um Dein Beispiel aufzugreifen: wenn das Kriterium zum Starten des nächsten Schrittes zu solch gefährlichen Situationen führen kann, würde ich das Kriterium einen Schritt früher schon abfragen und dafür ggfs einen zusätzlichen Schritt einfügen. Wenn doch zu spät erst erkannt bzw. abgefragt wird, ob der ZielPlatz frei ist, dann fehlt einfach ein ZwischenSchritt, in dem es rechtzeitig erkannt werden kann.
Man könnte z.B. eine ZwischenPosition ("ParkPosition") anfahren, so dass ein Teil des zurückzulegenden Weges bereits gefahren werden kann, während man noch darauf wartet, dass die ZielPosition endgültig frei wird.
In wieweit sich das bei Deiner Aufgabe sinnvoll realisieren lässt, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Meistens hat man ja nicht den Platz oder nicht die Zeit, den Ablauf zu "entschleunigen".


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist mir zu theoretisch. Zeige mal bitte an einem Beispiel, wie deine Aussagen zu verstehen sind.


Schau einfach mal unter dem Begriff Zustandsautomat oder state machine.

Um das jetzt grafisch darzustellen fehlt mir etwas die Laune


----------



## eNDe (7 November 2022)

Wenn ich den Themenstarter richtig verstehe, geht es um Folgendes:
Eine Ablaufsteuerung läuft seit Jahren einwandfrei und hat sich bewährt. Allerdings ist man bei auftretenden Störungen nicht zufrieden, weil man nach Störungsbeseitigung Probleme hat, kosten- und zeitsparend, wieder in den Automatikmodus zu kommen. In meinem Beispiel oben würde man die schwebende Last im Handbetrieb etwas zur Seite fahren, nach der Reparatur im Handbetrieb wieder zurück und dann (wie auch immer?) mit Schritt 9 im Automatikbetrieb fortsetzen. Leider geht das im Allgemeinen aber bestimmt nicht immer so einfach. Da gibt es (nicht in meinem Beispiel, aber denkbar) Schritte wo etwas im Störungsfall unzulässig abkühlt oder ein Teil schon halb zusammengebaut ist oder chemische Reaktionen oder...oder...oder.
Und genau so universell wie die Störungen sein können, kann auch die Methode sein, nach der Störungsbeseitigung wieder in den Auto-Modus zu gelangen. Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise Lösungsverfahren die noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind oder noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden? Als Zusatzwunsch wäre zu nennen, dass die vorhandene Ablaufsteuerung möglichst erhalten bleibt, bestenfalls nur ergänzt wird.
Ich bin mir einigermaßen klar, dass es hier keine Einheitslösung geben wird. Aber bevor die Ablaufsteuerung entwickelt wurde, konnte sich auch kaum jemand vorstellen, dass es neben der Verknüpfungssteuerung noch etwas anderes geben könnte.
In diesem Forum gibt es jede Menge erfahrene Fachleute in allen möglichen Branchen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich aus diesem gemeinsamen Fundus an Wissen für das angestoßene Problem ein Verbesserung der Situation ergeben könnte.
Lasst es uns versuchen !
eNDe


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise Lösungsverfahren die noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind oder noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden?


Also unsere Lösung gibt es seit etwa 30 Jahren.
Seit Graph5 bauen wir unsere Schrittketten entsprechend auf.
Eine Alternative zu dem Verfahren mit den Alternativzweigen und den Teilabläufen ist der "Siemens-Weg" mit der Schrittanwahl von Aussen.
Du kannst bei Graph-Bausteinen eine Schritt-Nummer vorgeben und die Kette auf diesen Schritt setzen und da den Ablauf starten.
Letztlich besteht die "Kunst" nur darin vernünftige Bedingungen für Startschritte zu definieren und das ganze sicher zu verriegeln.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise Lösungsverfahren die noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind oder noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden?


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?

PS:
Der TE scheint könnte sich ja auch mal melden.


----------



## eNDe (7 November 2022)

Danke Blockmove für deinen Hinweis (ausdrücklich kein "Danke" an DeltaMikeAir, dein Artikel ist genau das, was uns unheimlich weiterbringt!!!).
Allerdings setzt eure Lösung Siemens-Software voraus, trotzdem lohnt es sich, sich mit dieser Lösung intensiver auseinander zu setzen. Auf jeden Fall erlaubt der "Siemens-Weg" schon mal, in der Schrittkette rückwärts zu positionieren und ohne großen Aufwand mit einem geeigneten Schritt die Kette im Automatikbetrieb fortzusetzen.
Allerdings hätte ich Bedenken, dies bei einer Störung einem "einfachen" Bediener zu überlassen. Aber insgesamt sehr gut. Vielleicht kommen noch weitere praktikable Ideen.
eNDe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> ausdrücklich kein "Danke" an DeltaMikeAir, dein Artikel ist genau das, was uns unheimlich weiterbringt!!!


Kein Problem, damit kann ich leben. Ich bin halt ein Freund ehrlicher Worte.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Danke Blockmove für deinen Hinweis (ausdrücklich kein "Danke" an DeltaMikeAir, dein Artikel ist genau das, was uns unheimlich weiterbringt!!!).
> Allerdings setzt eure Lösung Siemens-Software voraus, trotzdem lohnt es sich, sich mit dieser Lösung intensiver auseinander zu setzen. Auf jeden Fall erlaubt der "Siemens-Weg" schon mal, in der Schrittkette rückwärts zu positionieren und ohne großen Aufwand mit einem geeigneten Schritt die Kette im Automatikbetrieb fortzusetzen.
> Allerdings hätte ich Bedenken, dies bei einer Störung einem "einfachen" Bediener zu überlassen. Aber insgesamt sehr gut. Vielleicht kommen noch weitere praktikable Ideen.
> eNDe


Sorry eNDe, aber ich habe einfach den Eindruck, dass dir da Wissen und Erfahrung aus der Praxis fehlt und kann daher den leicht sarkastischen Kommentar von @DeltaMikeAir auf nachvollziehen.
Schrittketten auf Schritte zu setzten geht nicht nur mit Siemens. Das geht selbst mit einer einfachen Merker-Kette.
Die Bedenken zum einfachen Bediener sind auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Als Programmierer schaffe ich gezielte Einsprungstellen in die Schrittkette.
Für die notwendigen Verriegelungen bin ich als Programmierer und nicht der Bediener zuständig. Bei den allermeisten Maschinen gelten dafür auch die selben Verriegelungen wie im Handbetrieb oder bei der Grundstellungsfahrt.
Natürlich gibt es an Maschinen Zustände, die sich nicht eindeutig mehr zuordnen lassen. Sei es weil nicht genügend Sensorik vorhanden ist oder Informationen zum Prozess fehlen (Spannungsausfall, CPU-Neustart, ...). Hier muss ich eben Möglichkeiten schaffen (Manuelle Eingabe, Passwörter, Schlüsselschalter, ...) um trotzdem in einen definierten Zustand zu gelangen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> und kann daher den leicht sarkastischen Kommentar von @DeltaMikeAir auf nachvollziehen.


Der war auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Salli1991 (8 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise Lösungsverfahren die noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind oder noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden?


Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Aber was schwebt dir denn in etwa vor. Ich vermute mal, dass du dich schon vorher mit der Frage beschäftigt hast?


----------



## Heinileini (8 November 2022)

eNDe schrieb:


> Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise Lösungsverfahren die noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind oder noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden?


Der letzte Teil der Frage lässt sich leicht beantworten: Lösungsverfahren, die noch gar nicht entwickelt wurden, gibt es mit Sicherheit nicht. Noch nicht.


----------



## ownster (8 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> PS:
> Der TE scheint könnte sich ja auch mal melden.


Der Threadersteller hatte lediglich um Input gebeten wie diese Dinge von anderen Kollegen der Zunft gelöst werden. Auch ein Danke für alle die hier ihr Wissen geteilt haben.
Im Wesentlichen bleibt die Erkenntnis das unser Weg (Initialisieren der Schrittkette mit Rücksprüngen/GST Fahrt) der so ziemlich gebräuchlichste ist.

Da das Thema mit dem Hubwerk hier nicht von mir eingebracht wurde kann auch nicht viel dazu sagen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

ownster schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen bleibt die Erkenntnis das unser Weg (Initialisieren der Schrittkette mit Rücksprüngen/GST Fahrt) der so ziemlich gebräuchlichste ist.


Ja das ist so ziemlich der Quasi-Standard. Geht schnell und erfordert wenig Aufwand.
Will man mehr dann steigt der Aufwand und kommt schnell das Thema Kosten.


----------



## Matzeh (8 November 2022)

Hab ne Anlage (Sondermaschinenbau), die Speichert im Prinzip weg wie die Anlage steht und fährt auf Knopfdruck auf diese Position zurück. Schritketten werden wenn, Automatik gestoppt wird und auf Hand geschalten, nur Pausiert. Neu Initialisieren der Schrittketten läuft per Grundstellungsfahrt.

Wobei selbst bei der Grundstellungsfahrt Je nach Status der zu bearbeiten teile Schritte angewählt werden, aus denen die Anlage weiterläuft.

Alles was irgendwie nicht irgendwie automatisch als nio abgeworfen werden kann, wird per Textmeldung zum manuellen entnehmen markiert.

Sprich man kann die Anlage Stoppen Fehler beheben und alles wieder starten ohne großartig darüber nachdenken zu müssen.


----------



## ownster (10 November 2022)

Matzeh schrieb:


> Alles was irgendwie nicht irgendwie automatisch als nio abgeworfen werden kann, wird per Textmeldung zum manuellen entnehmen markiert.



So wie ich das verstehe hast du dann immer eine leere Anlage bei Grundstellungsfahrt.
Gibt eine Menge Kunden die das entnehmen von Teilen so nicht akzeptieren, selbst NIO Teile müssen kontrolliert abgelegt werden. (inklusiver aller lebensnotwendigen I4.0 Daten)


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2022)

ownster schrieb:


> Gibt eine Menge Kunden die das entnehmen von Teilen so nicht akzeptieren, selbst NIO Teile müssen kontrolliert abgelegt werden. (inklusiver aller lebensnotwendigen I4.0 Daten)


Deshalb ist sinnvoll Fertig-, IO- und / oder NIO-Meldungen außerhalb der Kette zu bilden.
Ein Bediener kann so auch ein Teil im Handbetrieb fertigstellen.
Ist natürlich Mehraufwand als einfach eine Kette runter zu programmieren, aber manchmal sind es eben die Kleinigkeiten, die einen Wettbewerbsvorteil darstellen.
Ich würde mir z.B. aktuell nie einen Tesla kaufen, da Mir die Bedienung nicht gefällt.
Kann der Rest des Autos noch so gut sein.


----------



## Matzeh (10 November 2022)

ownster schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe hast du dann immer eine leere Anlage bei Grundstellungsfahrt.
> Gibt eine Menge Kunden die das entnehmen von Teilen so nicht akzeptieren, selbst NIO Teile müssen kontrolliert abgelegt werden. (inklusiver aller lebensnotwendigen I4.0 Daten


Anlage wird bei Grundstellungsfahrt nicht leer gemacht, außer der Bediener Wählt es entsprechend an. IO und NIO teile laufen normal weiter nach Grundstellungsfahrt. Und werden entsprechend behandelt.

Wie Geschrieben Grundstellungsfahrt ist im normalen Ablauf nicht notwendig an der Anlage. Sie kann jederzeit gestoppt und gestartet werden ohne. (Ausnahme ist Not-Halt danach wir eine Grundstellungsfahrt erwartet bevor gestartet werden kann)


NIO naja
Es gibt explizit bei der Anlage, die ich beschrieben hab, einen Prozess, der angeschlossen werden muss, damit eben nicht das Endprodukt auseinander fällt und Einzelteile in der Anlage verteilt werden. Wenn der nach Wiederholung fehlschlägt muss das Teil halt irgendwie raus. kommt so gut wie nie vor aber kann aber passieren, und ist eben auch vorgesehen.


----------



## ownster (11 November 2022)

Ich glaube schön langsam verstehe ich was du meinst, du lässt die Schrittkette wo sie ist nur wenn der Bediener es will oder sich der Zustand ändert wird initialisiert.
Wir initialisieren die Schrittkette deswegen immer da wir die Anlagen in Teilbereiche unterteilen, welcher jeder für sich eine Betriebsartenverwaltung bekommt. Z.B. das BAZ bleibt in Automatik während das Handling in Hand geschickt wird zur Fehlerbehebung.

Mit Handbetrieb wird initialisiert und danach mit Grundstellungsfahrt wieder gestartet.
Der Unterschied ist jetzt aber das wir immer initialisieren dann kann man auch die Rücksprünge sauber testen und spart sich die Auswertung ob sich am Zustand der Anlage etwas geändert hat.

Unterm Strich bleibt es aber das gleiche, wir stellen uns nur gerade die Frage ob das nicht einfacher geht da es, wie von Blockmove schon geschrieben wurde, ziemlich Zeit und Geldintensiv ist diese Wiedereinsprünge zu testen mit allen Fehlerfällen.

Aber anscheinend haben da alle sehr ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2022)

Also so riesig ist der Aufwand auch nicht.
Für den Handbetrieb brauchst du ja auch Verriegelungen und Freigaben.
Was halt noch hinzukommt ist Bearbeitungsstatus / Teilfertigmeldungen.


----------



## ownster (12 November 2022)

Riesig nicht aber Umfangreich und bis man das ganze dann auch mal in allen Eventualitäten ausprobiert hat geht schon einiges an Zeit vorbei.
Es ist sicher nicht so das es nicht machbar ist aber es zählt halt einfach zu den Aufgaben die Zeit nehmen die man von außen keinen Fortschrittsieht. Frei nach dem Motto es funktioniert ja alles warum sitzt du da noch immer dran.


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2022)

ownster schrieb:


> Riesig nicht aber Umfangreich und bis man das ganze dann auch mal in allen Eventualitäten ausprobiert hat geht schon einiges an Zeit vorbei.
> Es ist sicher nicht so das es nicht machbar ist aber es zählt halt einfach zu den Aufgaben die Zeit nehmen die man von außen keinen Fortschrittsieht. Frei nach dem Motto es funktioniert ja alles warum sitzt du da noch immer dran.


Um mal eine Zahl zu nennen: 
Bei dem schönen Beispiel von @eNDe mit Umsetzshuttle würde ich einen Mehraufwand von ca. 4 Std. rechnen.
Großteil zum Testen. Programmieraufwand ist bei Graph oder AS nur unwesentlich größer.
Aber klar, solange der Kunde mit Grundstellungsfahrt und Leerräumen zufrieden ist, würde ich es auch nicht machen.


----------



## sps_21 (13 November 2022)

Wenn man maschinelle und zeitliche Verrriegelungen trennt und Auto bzw. Hand +Taster als Bedingung dazunimmt dann hat man das Problem gar nicht. Wirklich!  Ist aber auch keine Schrittkette... sondern KOP etc.


----------



## Matzeh (15 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber klar, solange der Kunde mit Grundstellungsfahrt und Leerräumen zufrieden ist, würde ich es auch nicht machen.


Ein Kollege hat ne Anlage Programmiert, die teils von Hand in Grundstellung gefahren wird kommt walt immer Drauf an wie es der Kunde will und gewohnt ist.
Handentnahme ist bei meiner oben Beschriebenen Anlage Notwendig wenn ne Versteifung Fehlschlägt, die alles zusammenhält. Kann wiederholt werden. aber Meist fehlt die Bohrung in der der Stift rein Soll. Mit der Anlage ist ein Rückbau von der Mechanik her nicht möglich und eben normal NIO ausschleußen führt dazu, dass alles in der Halle Rumkullert. Bleibt also nur das von Hand entnehmen.

Erstmal Egal. Nochmal zum Thema:

Was ich häufig mach ist ein Fehler(damit ist keine NIO Bearbeitung gemeint sondern z.b. wenn ein Zylinder die Endlage nicht Erreicht)  löst einen Halt nach Zyklus aus, Sprich alles was Fertig gemacht werden kann beendet den Zyklus ganz Normal, dann Stoppt die Anlage. Der Fehler Kann behoben werden und je nach Bauteil, und wie es der Kunde es Festlegt, wird der Vorgang wiederholt, oder eben das Bauteil wandert als NIO in die entsprechende Box oder auf ein NIO Band oder zur Nacharbeit geschickt.

Die Anlage ist Meist Unterteilt und Teile können Separat in Grundstellung oder im Schrittbetrieb gefahren werden.

Teiledaten Speichern wir grundsätzlich außerhalb der Schrittketten, mit sämtlichen Prozessdaten, Chargen und Teilenummern und was man sonst noch so bekommt und über die Teile sammeln soll, in einem DB ab. ist meist einfacher zu handhaben mit der Übergabe an ein Leitsystem, wenn's eins gibt.

Bei Rundschalttischen, Taktomat oder ähnlichen Initialisiert jedes mal ne Hauptschrittkette die einzelnen Sektionen/ Stationen und Wartet auf die Fertigmeldungen.

So wirklich eine Losung für Alles gibt da halt nicht wirklich


----------

